# How old were you when you first kissed someone?



## adifferentkindofgirl (Jun 8, 2012)

And if you haven't yet, how old are you now? I'm 16 and never been kissed, I'm super self conscious about it. I'm betting other's with SA have had some similar experiences?


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm 24 and I've never kissed anyone.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I was 29. It's silly and kinda pathetic to want to kiss in order to fit in with what you imagine your peers have done, instead of for yourself. If you're not going to invite the town to watch then they're not relevant.

And no, it doesn't change anything in life.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i was 20.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

18. I didn't initiate it though. It kind of sucked. Don't be self conscious about it.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Freiheit said:


> It kind of sucked.


my first kiss wasn't very enjoyable either.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I was 10. 5th grade relationship haha. My first kiss that meant anything was age 16


----------



## ForeverYoung21 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was 17


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

I was 14. And intoxicated. :/


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

22 and never kissed a girl in my life. Was kissed on the cheek once by a girl when i was 13.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

18. I met her on this site. Not sure why that's relevant.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never kissed anyone...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was 18 and it was all tongue. Just kidding. I can dream :lol


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't yet and I'm 25.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I honestly don't remember when. I think I must have been about 16.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

12, just a peck :| and then 'properly' at 14


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was 18 years old the first time I kissed someone.


----------



## HateCrowds (Jun 6, 2012)

Mine was at 15 and every time I tongue kissed with this girl I don't know if this is normal but I would get excited. ( if you know what I mean) So that was pretty embarrassing I had to immediately find the nearest bench.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I was five. I have always been obsessed with boys.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

14. I liked it, and it was to a very sweet guy. Never met another guy who wanted to kiss me.. I'm 20 now :|


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I was 15.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

To be determined, hopefully not way past my age.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I never have. I am 29.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

19


----------



## KeithB72 (Aug 8, 2009)

19...and thank god for the internet.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll be 37 next month and I never have.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Once when I was 6. Does that count?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

16


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

13....


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I always thought my first kiss was when I was 20 but it was actually way earlier than that.

I was living in a refugee community village in Thailand, and I made out with a female friend. There were some fondling involved too. I actually remember the a**-whooping I took from her dad and my parents more than the kissing. Basically, we were doing it in the shared bathroom that all the villagers were sharing and her dad caught us.

I didn't developed a sex drive until I was 16 so I didn't get anything out of that experience. I'm not even sure why we did it in the first place, we were just friends. Only thing I can think of is, that we were imitating soap-opera kissing scenes.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

25,and my mouth has never been within 4 inches of a girl's


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Do cheek kisses count?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I was 11.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Never been kissed. :sigh


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was 15 and it was very nice.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I will let you know.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

17...beginning of senior year in highschool. lost the V later that year too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

19 years and 10 months


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I was told I was in the 2nd grade. I don't remember it but the girl apparently did.
As far as I know I was 14, it was pretty bad lol as most of them were.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

28 and never


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Depressing thread is depressing


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was 16 or 17


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

18


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

TBD



missingno said:


> Depressing thread is depressing


QFT

Whoaaa! Acronyms everywhere!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I was smooching the girl next door and my cousin when I was 3 or 4.

First romantic kiss was at age 19.

_[Yes, my cousin. Hey, we were 3, shut up!]_


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I was 19, not sure, maybe 18....

it wasn't that important for me to remember years later

Kissing is disgusting though, especially when u think about where alot of these women's mouths have been.

If I were to hypothetically ever get into a serious relationship I wouldn't kiss my wife/girlfriend unless she was an inexperienced virgin, her mouth would have to be a virgin also. I don't want my tongue in a place where some mans sperm once was.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was 20, and it was a meaningless peck on the cheek


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I was seventeen, 'twas in the back of a moving car. We ran over a small bump just as we were going in for the kiss, so we didn't line up just right, but otherwise it went pretty well. It's a small wonder that we didn't violently knock each other in the head.


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I was 13, it was awkward.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

23, never. Despite what I have told people to avoid embarrassment.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I was 18. Kissed my current boyfriend.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

There's a picture of me going in for a smooch with some German kid when I was 3 years old and on vacation. i don't remember it but I do wonder how I was more flirtatious at age 3 than I am now.

My first real kiss was at 18. But it was a really awful first kiss. *shudders*


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

17, senior year.


----------



## jay l (Jan 16, 2012)

18 and it was awkward


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

22


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

14 I think, man that sounds young


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

15


----------



## thenutcracker (Nov 3, 2011)

13. He looked at me like I was dinner.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I was 18 years old. It was a stranger my friend introduced me to.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

11. The only girl I've ever kissed.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

15 or 16. My first and last girlfriend lol. Been on a little bit of a dry spell.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

32, I'm 29.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

LostInReverie said:


> 32, I'm 29.


 Second sight!


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

I was about 14.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

20


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I was 15 and he was 19. Maybe not the best decision making.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6; my childhood girlfriend.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll let you know if it ever happens.

EDIT: I remember playing kiss chase in the school playground at around age 5, I can't recall any specific instances though. I'm not going to count that though :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

LostInReverie said:


> 32, I'm 29.


Same here.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

21, once, and I consider it a kiss in name only.



Freiheit said:


> It kind of sucked.





blue the puppy said:


> my first kiss wasn't very enjoyable either.


^Basically what they said.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

24


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

23


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

8th grade probably which was just a peck.. then after that my next kiss was senior yr in the beginning of it.. and when she tried to makeout with me i laughed. god. lol


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I was 4. It was caught on tape.

If that doesn't count, then I'm 23 and it hasn't happened yet. :um


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I was 16.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Does a half second peck on the lips count?


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

11. I got more action when I was younger. It all went downhill after jr. high when the SA started.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

17


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I was maybe 5. The neighbor girl was showing me what a french kiss was. She was 10 or 11. I didn't know what was going on. I've never kissed anyone (besides my dog) and actually meant anything romantic by it.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol. When I was like 10 this boy kissed me as I was getting out of the bathroom and told my parents he liked me. I was seriously so mad >:O. I hated boys/guys for most of my life. Umm I'm 21 never really kissed a guy other than on the cheek when I'm like greeting someone.... Anyway don't stress over it, ur 16!


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

14

It was my first real GF and it was like a dream. It was the one time in my life when things seemed like they might actually turn around. I was actually going out with a girl I was so attracted to and cared about that I had to pinch myself every day when I woke up.

That one moment, I have kept and treasured for so many years. I still feel warm when I think of it.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

whenever my mom first kissed me when i was a baby -_-


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Truthfully, I was three. I even had the wedding planned to lol


----------



## QuietnessX (Jun 19, 2012)

I was 14 going on 15 when i first kissed a guy. It was not enjoyable it was strange his tongue went really far and was sloppy. I regret it because I've always wanted my first kiss to be special anyway my 5th kiss was my most special when i was 16 i felt butterfly and sparks.


----------



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna be 20 in less than a month and still never kissed anyone..


----------



## damn (Feb 17, 2012)

im never been kissed coz i am not allowed to date yet.well, i am not ready to get kissed after all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Taylorshane said:


> whenever my mom first kissed me when i was a baby -_-


That is brilliant. I will use it.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

ThatLonerChick said:


> I'm gonna be 20 in less than a month and still never kissed anyone..


20 and never been kissed? I think that's cute


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Never im 16 and havent come close.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Witan said:


> 20 and never been kissed? I think that's cute


Is being almost 30 and never been kissed also cute?


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm seventeen, and I've never been kissed. C: Lovely.

Though, earlier this month this one guy was giving me a hug goodbye (which was traumatic enough in itself, especially considering I'd only met him the day before) when he kissed me on the forehead and sent me into an utter state of shock. Party on. I mean, he was gay and it didn't mean anything at all to him, but I don't interact with people often and consider majority physical interactions out of the question. It's the closest thing to a legitimate kiss that I've ever received, and it was a first. ='D

...I figure it'll happen when it happens. No sense in worrying about it. I don't even have any friends, let alone someone that would want to kiss me or that I would like to kiss.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

9. Made out when I was 12.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

5 was technically my first...

14 for the first real one.


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

I haven't kissed anyone yet as I believe kissing, sex and all of that is reserved for marriage .


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm 18 and I've never been kissed. I think it would be super awkward for me to kiss someone :um


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Never

It doesn't bother me as much as it used to


----------



## jojo757 (Jun 15, 2012)

When I was 7 years old.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

I was 16



Moonlight86 said:


> I haven't kissed anyone yet as I believe kissing, sex and all of that is reserved for marriage .


...and your avatar is a close up of some boobs. Riddle wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Like 12


----------



## Lesprit descalier (Jun 20, 2012)

I was about 11... it was a magical experience, full of tenderness, love and happiness, and a lot of fur. My cat thinks so too.


----------



## Blix (May 9, 2012)

jojo757 said:


> When I was 7 years old.


Like a boss.

Freshman year when I was 14


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Was kissed at 12-13, kissed someone at 15.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

16. The age I am now. February 25, 2012 to be exact.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

TristanS said:


> ...and your avatar is a close up of some boobs. Riddle wrapped in an enigma.


I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Moonlight86 (Jun 20, 2012)

TristanS said:


> ...and your avatar is a close up of some boobs. Riddle wrapped in an enigma.


So what? However I like to dress and whatever I like to show off doesn't say anything about my sexual experiences, only how I like to dress and that I'm happy, proud and confident about my body.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Is being almost 30 and never been kissed also cute?


Sadly no because your male 

As for me, 17 and not kissed anyone.

And as for anyone saying 'don't worry OP your only 16' please don't..

I was 15 when I decided I was missing out on this sorta thing, then I was 16, now 17 and nothing has changed, might not ever.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

13


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

In elementary school was my first time, I wasn't self conscious as much as I am now so it was no big deal when I did it. I was really young though, I think it was like 3rd or 4th grade, I'm sure it wasn't 5th. It feels so fake though...like, I don't like counting it as my first time though because I was bribed into doing it.


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

20, was with the girl who ended up as my first gf  And it was terrible!  I sucked, now I'm decent I think


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

13 I think, which sounds really young now that I think about it.


----------



## paravoid (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I was probably about 5 or 6 when I first kissed someone.


----------



## AustinAnxiety (Jun 21, 2012)

By someone do you mean anyone? Or do you mean a girlfriend or what-not. For me, i probably kissed someone when i was like 4, i always used to give tons of kisses when i was a baby. I kissed my first girlfriend when i was 17.. I remember that day like it was yesterday.. Lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Droidsteel said:


> Sadly no because your male
> 
> As for me, 17 and not kissed anyone.
> 
> ...


Yeah, there is that sexism there again. Ugh!


----------



## hearts that kill (Jul 7, 2011)

20


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm surprised at the number of people who replied with a number in their twenties. I figured I was just a fluke (and it basically was).


----------



## Varax (Jun 22, 2012)

24 and still haven't.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

41 and never.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

ravens said:


> 41 and never.


This makes me feel better, oddly.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> This makes me feel better, oddly.


Probably makes him feel worse.


----------



## OneVision (Jun 23, 2012)

13 if kissing a dog counts.


----------



## rye (Jun 22, 2012)

23 I was in college and this girl jumped me when I told her I never kissed anyone and she was very pretty too. I think she liked being my first.


----------



## Snare (Jun 23, 2012)

Paul said:


> I was 29. It's silly and kinda pathetic to want to kiss in order to fit in with what you imagine your peers have done, instead of for yourself. *If you're not going to invite the town to watch then they're not relevant.*
> 
> And no, it doesn't change anything in life.


^That is worded so wonderfully. Bravo, sir. :'D

As for me, I've been avoiding any sort of intimacy for 21 years. I'll let you know if that ever changes.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was 20, and it saved my life. I hadn't told the guy my intentions on killing myself that day... he somehow just knew that I was majorly depressed and what to do to keep me here.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

First? HA!... no.


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

14


----------



## stanky2418 (Jul 12, 2011)

i was 18


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Never and 21. I don't really mind that much, but it would be nice to be close to someone, even if we never kissed. It honestly feels like it's not ever going to happen though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Revenwyn said:


> I was 20, and it saved my life. I hadn't told the guy my intentions on killing myself that day... he somehow just knew that I was majorly depressed and what to do to keep me here.


Wow, that is great....the part about it saving you.


----------

